# How bad are the conditions in Whistler?



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I'm heading there on March 22, and I hear the west is getting nothing for snow this year. Checking Whistler's snow reports since January has solidified that. Incredibly disappointing.
> 
> Am I going to have a terrible conditions? This will be my first trip to Whistler, and probably my last because of cost.


If you're a park guy, the snow will be good enough for that. Sunny weather will make it quite fun.

If you're a groomer guy, there's a lot of terrain to explore despite the lack of snowfall and you'll get to see plenty of great views. 

If you're a more advanced rider that likes steeps and trees and such... well it's mainly ice so it's not going to be the best conditions. But if you're willing to hike a bit, there's still some great terrain in the slack country (not pow, but soft enough to ride and have fun)


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Littlebigdreams said:


> If you're a park guy, the snow will be good enough for that. Sunny weather will make it quite fun.
> 
> If you're a groomer guy, there's a lot of terrain to explore despite the lack of snowfall and you'll get to see plenty of great views.
> 
> If you're a more advanced rider that likes steeps and trees and such... well it's mainly ice so it's not going to be the best conditions. But if you're willing to hike a bit, there's still some great terrain in the slack country (not pow, but soft enough to ride and have fun)


i like it all. my favorites are steeps and trees, though. I just really hope I get to enjoy it the way I hope to. Like I said, this will probably be my only shot at Whistler.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Could you cancel without significant financial penalty even if you wanted to? If it is truly your only chance, it is not going to be the Whistler you are hoping for.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Could you cancel without significant financial penalty even if you wanted to? If it is truly your only chance, it is not going to be the Whistler you are hoping for.


Nope. Flights and everything are already booked. I also purchased all my lift tickets already. 

Not stoked. This same thing happened two years ago in Jackson when I went. No snow the entire time I was there and super icy conditions.

Snow gods hate me.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Matty:

I'm no weather expert, but from what I have heard, you shouldn't throw in the towel quite yet. Whistler is one of those places where the weather can and does change in a heartbeat and all you need is one good dump and it's a brand new world.

Take a look at the webcams from the alpine from Whistler and you will see that the picture is not all that bad. Primo, perhaps not, but I am betting that you will have a great time out there.

Keep dancing the snow dance. Here's hoping. :hope:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Oldman said:


> Hey Matty:
> 
> I'm no weather expert, but from what I have heard, you shouldn't throw in the towel quite yet. Whistler is one of those places where the weather can and does change in a heartbeat and all you need is one good dump and it's a brand new world.
> 
> ...


Haha, I hope you're right. I hear this is the best time of year, and with all the money I'm spending I just want good conditions. 

I planned this trip back in December, and constantly been looking at snow reports. It's BARELY snowed in 3 months. I just can't believe it.


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Agree with Oldman. Had a co-worker just get back and she stated up top the snow is doable. Not great, but doable. Whistler is huge. Get as far up and away from the crowds as possible. If you get real lucky a storm will come threw and give you some fresh snow. At this point I would almost worry about wind more than anything. If it is windy they will close down the upper parts and everyone will be crushed into a small space. Also Blackcomb could quite possibly be your friend. The snow there tends to hold up better than Whistler and the crowds tend to go towards Whistler. My understanding is they are already starting to run the bikes so if that is of any interest you may look at that. If nothing else you can say that you biked and skied on the same day.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Nope. Flights and everything are already booked. I also purchased all my lift tickets already.
> 
> Not stoked. This same thing happened two years ago in Jackson when I went. No snow the entire time I was there and super icy conditions.
> 
> Snow gods hate me.


I was just at Jackson Hole last Thursday and it was the worst I have personally seen it. I hear you about the snow gods. I haven't hit on my almost-yearly trip out West since 2010.

We still had fun and those mountains are awesome - you will find something to do at Whistler even if it is not epic!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

It's all been said already.

Current conditions are bad (read: it's icy and slush at best). Whether forecast doesnt look to good, and it remains way warmer than historic averages. BUT they do have a reasonable cover, so a single big storm can change things around.

I'm going this weekend, but i'm sure it'll be groomers and enjoying the views. I'll let you know how it is, but i was there 2 weeks ago and it was just that: icy. And no snow since then. Not worth the $$, but better than nothing.

Trees? right now, not a chance :injured:
But again, a good storm would change that.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> It's all been said already.
> 
> Current conditions are bad (read: it's icy and slush at best). Whether forecast doesnt look to good, and it remains way warmer than historic averages. BUT they do have a reasonable cover, so a single big storm can change things around.
> 
> ...


If you still wanna ride together, I'd be down. I could use your help finding good parts of the mountain to ride in less than favorable conditions. But, I understand if the conditions aren't worth your time. If you decide to make it out from March 23-28th, lemme know!

Here's to hoping that there's a big storm or 4.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> If you still wanna ride together, I'd be down. I could use your help finding good parts of the mountain to ride in less than favorable conditions. But, I understand if the conditions aren't worth your time. If you decide to make it out from March 23-28th, lemme know!
> 
> Here's to hoping that there's a big storm or 4.


Yeah i'll probably go even if it's so-so. If there's any storm happening, then things get rad. So fingers crossed.

I wouldn't consider myself a "guide" at Whistler, but yeah keep in touch via here and we'll arrange something. More of the locals here will probably join as well.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah i'll probably go even if it's so-so. If there's any storm happening, then things get rad. So fingers crossed.
> 
> So yeah, keep in touch via here and we'll arrange something. More of the locals here will probably join as well.


Cool, that would be awesome. I'm the most experienced rider out of all my friends going. I'd like to ride with some more advanced riders a couple of the days so I don't have to constantly worry about them (and really enjoy myself). 

Plus, if I could go with people that really know the mountain, that would be add to the fun.

2 of the 5 that are going are brand new to snowboarding this year (1 being my gf). How lucky are they to go to Whistler their first year. I didn't go out west until 7 years after I started snowboarding. Haha.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Winter in the west is not over yet. There are some long term models favoring the PNW later in March. No reason to give up hope yet.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Winter is not over but all signs point to an early spring IMO. 

Here in Utah, we just got massively dumped on but its already starting to heat up quite rapidly making the new snow only good for a day. It sounds like most out west are having the same unusually warm weather as Utah. 

I hope you get lucky and dumped on on your trip. Whistler is an awesome place!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Tuan209 said:


> Winter is not over but all signs point to an early spring IMO.
> 
> Here in Utah, we just got massively dumped on but its already starting to heat up quite rapidly making the new snow only good for a day. It sounds like most out west are having the same unusually warm weather as Utah.
> 
> I hope you get lucky and dumped on on your trip. Whistler is an awesome place!


I just want a couple of solid days of snow. I'll have fun regardless, but it's been so long since I've been able to ride awesome conditions.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I just want a couple of solid days of snow. I'll have fun regardless, but it's been so long since I've been able to ride awesome conditions.


Well there's a good storm in the forecast for this coming week. A couple of storms in Mar and Apr can make all the difference. Things wont be perfect, but with just a little luck you can get some good stuff...


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Well there's a good storm in the forecast for this coming week. A couple of storms in Mar and Apr can make all the difference. Things wont be perfect, but with just a little luck you can get some good stuff...


Any snow will make me happy. I only get one shot at this.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Any snow will make me happy. I only get one shot at this.


Yeah dont worry. Worst case you get ice and slush but it's nice and sunny.


----------



## gwee (Feb 3, 2015)

Im going up 3/12 and the forecast looks good. I can't wait!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I was just in Whistler one week ago.

From the mid mountain up to the top things are fine, perhaps a bit icy mid mountain. 

We had sunny days and all the usual places that you go when it's sunny were very good.
For example the glacier, Seventh heaven, Harmony and symphony. 

I've done about 10 trips to Whistler and while the conditions were not great they were it is still far better than riding short icy hills in the Midwest.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I just want a couple of solid days of snow. I'll have fun regardless, but it's been so long since I've been able to ride awesome conditions.


You're likely out of luck on that front I'm afraid. But there's plenty enough to enjoy, as long as you're the type to just enjoy it for what it is. The snowmaking teams and groomers have been doing a frankly incredible job (especially when you consider how many other mountains have had to close already), so the coverage on the runs from mid mountain up is mostly excellent. 

Stick to the groomed runs and park and you'll have fun - nothing special, icy on cold days and hard pack. But softens up in the sun. Think late Spring/early Summer. Off piste and the trees are just no go, and some of the bowls are not going to be fun for the most part

Mid mountain down is basically a select few runs surrounded by grass and dirt, so don't panic on the chair up when you look around! The fact there's a ride out at all is testament to the mountain crews...

You're not going to get awesome conditions or anything epic; it's just not going to happen this "Winter". But enjoy the sunshine and views, the long runs and fast conditions, the fact that WB is so big that still leaves tons to explore even with what's not available, and maybe try some off-mountain stuff you wouldn't otherwise if that floats your boat (or ride first to last - whatever takes your fancy!). 

You're still going to enjoy it, just match your expectations to the conditions. I've spoken with so many people who are having a blast because it's still better than what they get at home, and the only ones not enjoying themselves are the ones wishing it was something more than it is this year.


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

Some snow in the forecast starting today through the weekend... Any updates from locals would be awesome as I arrive Saturday.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Winter in the west is not over yet. There are some long term models favoring the PNW later in March. No reason to give up hope yet.


I disagree, I think winter is done (not that it came to begin with). Snow levels are forecasted to be over 10k ft through the 19th, warm temps until the 24th. Not enough time to make up for it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jtg said:


> I disagree, I think winter is done (not that it came to begin with). Snow levels are forecasted to be over 10k ft through the 19th, warm temps until the 24th. Not enough time to make up for it.


I just counted almost 70cm in the forecast between now & Sat.

Might have to meet you there?


TT


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm headed up Thursday night from seattle. Baker has re opened and whistler is getting some snow above mid mountain from what I hear from friends on FB. Thursday Friday Saturday March 19-22 is looking like the best days in a very long time. I've gone during the best time and also the worst and still made a good time out of it. It might be pissing rain in village but any precip is good. Big mountain so many things can happen fast. Let's keep hoping winter isn't quite over.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

baker is not open


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> baker is not open


Man I saw that. When I wrote that post they said they were getting more snow and would open for weekend well that snow became rain. Sucks!!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

snowjab said:


> Man I saw that. When I wrote that post they said they were getting more snow and would open for weekend well that snow became rain. Sucks!!


worst season ever. major bummer. 

Really hope Whistler comes through with some snow.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> worst season ever. major bummer.
> 
> Really hope Whistler comes through with some snow.


I was told by a friend who's up there mid mountain up but he said they had closed some runs up top due to wind. I'm crossing my fingers. I'll be on mountain tomorrow morning and will try to update.


----------



## rmerikle (Feb 19, 2013)

Heading up tomorrow (Friday) for one last day on Saturday. Have one day left on the pass so might as well give it a shot. Never give up on Whistler it always over achieves!


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

After an amazing Thursday, Friday was terrible. Started at Blackcomb and then went to Whistler... No visibility anywhere. Rain almost to Roundhouse and very heavy wet snow above as well as high winds up top. It has gotten colder tonight, and It's rained hard as shit all night in the village so gonna be lots of snow up top Saturday, but it all depends on visibility and winds.

Sunday and Monday are gonna be the days.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

B.House said:


> After an amazing Thursday, Friday was terrible. Started at Blackcomb and then went to Whistler... No visibility anywhere. Rain almost to Roundhouse and very heavy wet snow above as well as high winds up top. It has gotten colder tonight, and It's rained hard as shit all night in the village so gonna be lots of snow up top Saturday, but it all depends on visibility and winds.
> 
> Sunday and Monday are gonna be the days.


Ah really, fuck.

I was gonna go Thursday, then maybe Fri?

Now, I don't know if tomorrow is gonna be worth it?

Fuck, what to do?


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

B.House said:


> After an amazing Thursday, Friday was terrible. Started at Blackcomb and then went to Whistler... No visibility anywhere. Rain almost to Roundhouse and very heavy wet snow above as well as high winds up top. It has gotten colder tonight, and It's rained hard as shit all night in the village so gonna be lots of snow up top Saturday, but it all depends on visibility and winds.
> 
> Sunday and Monday are gonna be the days.


Wrong. Saturday was the day. :jumping1:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> https://vimeo.com/
> 
> 
> TT


Beauty.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

any idea how it will be easter weekend? considering heading out to vancouver for my first time to see the city and wondering if its worth a day trip (or two)

that is 2 weeks out so im sure its hard to predict.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

*Hope you didn't go*

Conditions are less than brilliant


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Damn. That looks bad. You'd be better off in PA right now.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

I doubt PA is going to be rideable much longer with rain almost everyday starting tomorrow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Conditions are less than brilliant


Were you there? That mud road is the download to the village. We saw some guys dressed in costumes ridin that mud it was pretty funny. One dude dressed like a monkey killed it 

Me... I'm boring. I stuck to the snow.

Both photos from today:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

How much did it snow today?

Enough to fill in the Trax?


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> How much did it snow today?
> 
> Enough to fill in the Trax?
> 
> ...


It wasnt too much... like 8cm overnight, and maybe 4cm+ today. But yeah some places got tracks refilled. The best about today is that it was -6C ish so the snow was great all day. Even with a few passes, it stayed soft and nice.


----------

